# Bose radio/stereo light out



## ddg_bob (May 6, 2004)

Light on the sucker has gone out. Anyone know if it's repairable and how so?

Tx


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

likely cause is a few solder joints on the radio's display power supply. very common problem in the clock, automatic climate control display, and the radio display...

If you know what you're doing with a soldering iron and electronic troubleshooting, then it's fixable.. otherwise, you'd be best to take it to a repair shop.

If you want, I'll work it over for $50+ shipping.. if I don't/can't fix it, I'll return it to you and you're only out shipping one way. PM or email me and we'll talk..


----------



## ddg_bob (May 6, 2004)

Thanks, but no thanks. Given the age, I would do a replacement unit before I spent money on a repair.




Matt93SE said:


> likely cause is a few solder joints on the radio's display power supply. very common problem in the clock, automatic climate control display, and the radio display...
> 
> If you know what you're doing with a soldering iron and electronic troubleshooting, then it's fixable.. otherwise, you'd be best to take it to a repair shop.
> 
> If you want, I'll work it over for $50+ shipping.. if I don't/can't fix it, I'll return it to you and you're only out shipping one way. PM or email me and we'll talk..


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

my thoughts exactly, but there are a lot of people who don't want to shell out $400+ to replace the Bose with quality components.


----------

